# Which Enneagram Type(s) Intimidate You the Most?



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

o0india0o said:


> I've noticed I've almost listed out the Competency Triad;; so something about the Competency Triad is intimidating to me. :laughing:


Dear o0india0o,

RAWR!

Sincerely,

A 531




KindOfBlue06 said:


> 5s Can be straight up nihilistic misanthropic time bombs waiting to go off. Most likely to be a SK.


*Claims VT*


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

J Squirrel said:


> Dear o0india0o,
> 
> RAWR!
> 
> ...


Are you just a simple humble townie like myself? Treebob is my biggest scum read.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Something about 6 I don't know yet can be _really_ intimidating. Once I get to know them they're some of the nicest people, but at first I just get the sense that they don't trust me and are scoping me out to make sure I'm not going to kill everyone.


----------



## mashedpotato (Apr 12, 2015)

I've never actually felt intimidated. I've felt annoyed, irritated, angry, etc. towards certain people but intimidation because of a certain someone is something completely foreign to me. A few of my ventures have caused some intimidation but that's also what's so fun about it.

Besides that, idk.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Honestly, probably type 2. The dishonesty, false behavior, and hidden temper put me on edge. There are few things I resent more than when someone else attempts to manipulate me, and an unfortunate number of 2s prefer to control others through manipulation.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Nobody intimidates this bitch.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

When I was younger, people who I now realize are twos. It wasn't so much "intimidate" as much as "enraging". This is mostly an angry rant about specific (extended) family members.

Lots of people on this thread discussed their duplicitous manipulations, but in my circumstances, they didn't need to be duplicitous.

My problems with (these) twos is that they felt entitled to barge into my room, my life, and my business. They felt entitled to my secrets or other things I wanted to keep private. On top of that, they felt entitled to be heard and to be unconditionally respected (they have very explicit expectations as far as "showing respect" is concerned), either because "they're older" (which is the card the adults would use) or because "we're family" (which everyone used). They like drama, they gossip, and when they gossip, it didn't even matter if the facts of the situation were established. 

When they wanted to escalate their influence/control over me (you know, my core fear) beyond what I'd allow them, they went straight to my parents. Back then, my parents' parenting was more like child abuse, and my parents were A-OK with more people contributing to "my education" because "we're family", "it takes a village to raise a child", and "blood is thicker than water". And "compliance" was absolutely explicitly something my family valued. Superego-values compliance-pushers usually piss me off, because in my view, the people who push them the hardest are usually the people who have the most difficulty pulling it off. From twos, it pisses me off even more because they use their superego-values compliance as an excuse to cover up for their personal failures.

And nothing could piss me off even more than hypocritical failures of adults trying to "teach me" (as if they'd know any better) to see the good in the values that they're pushing, or otherwise trying to get me to agree with them and hoping that it magically turns me into a different person.

One of these twos is my dad's "adoptive mother figure". You want to piss off a two and an eight at the same time? I told that woman that she doesn't know me, or what my personal problems are, and that she has no place to be giving me advice. Old, useless advice that are no longer applicable in the modern era, either in her native homeland or in the country she immigrated to. She didn't believe in psychiatry and thought me needing to go see a therapist or two was because I was purposely trying to jeopardize my family. I believe I ended that conversation by telling her that she was going to die soon (she's dead now), and that the world would be a better place without her or her ass-backwards ideals. My dad gave me some bruises, but she never bothered me again, so it was worth it.

Another one of these twos is an aunt. When my mom doesn't understand anything in her relationships to us (my brothers and me), she goes to this aunt. At all of sixteen years older than me, my mom thought that she would be someone who could bridge the gap between the generations, a voice of reason to us. My aunt is the kind of person who thinks that giving me large cash gifts would loosen me up into trusting her. (And my dad's commentary on her is that her friends are only her friends because they're using her.) Obviously she's the kind of person who thinks she's always right (it probably runs in my family, *shrug*), and she would be absolutely appalled if I were doing hardcore drugs like weed, because it's dangerous! Because her gambling addiction is totally safe! 

SHAME is when I'm embarrassed to be seen in public with her, like when my grandfather suffered a fatal injury, and there are hospital procedures where only surgeons/doctors/staff were allowed in the room. In response, my aunt made NUMEROUS scenes in the hospital such that the security staff were actively on the lookout for her. EVEN MORE SHAME is when she made loud fusses at my grandfather's funeral, over trivial matters like the colors of the flowers! And since I was incredibly mature, I told her I would feel sorry for any kid she managed to give birth to, if she could (she struggled to get pregnant, and was eventually able to have a child early in her 40s).

Another two is some kind of extended-family-aunt. She loved lecturing me about culture superiority, morals, what love means, and what being a family means. She did not like the American culture because the family unit is too weak; where "children" are expected to suddenly acquire adult-capacities and then leave the nest. And in America, when the parents get too old, their children abandon them to retirement homes. Therefore, "our" culture is superior because loving parents wouldn't do that, the parent's home is always open to the children, because that's what love and family means. Sure, honestly, I have no problems with that. It's really that her idea of "love" means refusing to divorce a drunken gambling addict known to steal money from the family (from his own children!) to continue gambling. It's when someone complying to the superego-ideal of love, placed in a position where she has to choose between "divorce is immoral" or her own children's (financial) safety or material well-being, and she prioritizes her ideal over her children. (My dad's disdainful commentary is that she pretty much prioritizes anyone else other than her own family.)

So yes, twos (in my family). When they aren't directly triggering my chain reaction of fears (fear being controlled AND fear of being overwhelmed), I'm still repelled by them, either due to their hypocrisy, opinionated judgments where facts don't matter, or their incredibly bad decisions made in the name of "love".

Shame is looking at the enneagram, seeing that 8->2, and deeply feeling the horror (and irrational fear) of growing to be like them. But there are enough factors to ensure that I won't, so I got over it.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I work with some pretty smart people.

One day I was talking about enneagram (my hobby, not their's) with two coworkers. One is a brilliant ENFP 3, and my boss. The other is a really healthy ISFJ 2, also smart.

A person who used to work here came up. She is also an ISFJ 2, but incredibly unhealthy. The unhealthy 2 would back stab, play dumb power games trying to get her boss, the ENFP, fired, tried to get me fired, and had a horrible, crappy attitude.

We were talking, and I sort of eased into the idea the healthy ISFJ 2 and the unhealthy ISFJ 2 were actually similar once upon a time, but one chose to grow and be happy, and honestly HELP other people, and the other chose to create dependents and drama and bullshit. 

The ENFP goes, "yup, I can see that" and rattled off some similarities I had not seen. The healthy ISFJ just kind of listened, and accepted the complement, and thought about it all. Later she came to me and said "Thank you."

The point is there are healthy 2's, and there are unhealthy 2's.


----------



## strawberryfields4ever (May 30, 2015)

The 1's O_O really because I have a problem with responsability and organizing things and they seemed to be demanding and critic. I had some teachers and relatives like that when I was a child they really made me feel afraid. But I feel attracted to them anyway, when they are men and cute.
I had a classmate in college a girl that was an 1, the miss perfect, and once she just stared at me, and she get closer just to buttoning my sweater and then said "Yes, now you look right". And then she walked away. I was petrified in fear.
I think I've never met an 8 before, but people say they are sort of powerful.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

it's difficult for me to feel "intimidated" (though not impossible. I'm not an action movie bad ass lol), but there are certainly types I know I should avoid, most notably Sexual 6s and Sexual 4s. 2s can be dangerous and unpredictable as well, but they tend to pride themselves of being charming and friendly (though not necessarily "good", this is a pervasive stereotype and applies mostly to female Sp 2s. Sx 2s relish the badboy/bitch image and So 2s fashion themselves more as alpha males/queen bees and see themselves as powerful and protective). 

one type which might come as a surprise is....Sp 9 (especially with an 8 wing). ordinarily, I relate a lot to them. their interests and demeanor are refreshingly simple and they share my love of comfort and good food (and often anime lol). however, stressed out Sp 9s are.....scary as fuck. they are like Sp 8s, but more unpredictable because they dismiss/detach from their anger (of which they are generally not generally very aware), and I have heard accounts of several where they got really angry and just blacked out, only to regain themselves several moments later after beating the shit out of someone. my brother is an Sp 9w8 with a very strong 8 wing and his energy is very intimidating, almost primitive.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Sexual 2s, Sexual 6s, Social 3s and, to a lesser extent, Sexual 4s. 8s don't intimidate me at all. they're very straightfoward, relaxed, easy to deal with. if you don't fuck with them, they will seldom have the energy to do so to you. people who are duplicitous, manipulative, and/or unpredictable and passive-aggressive are far more dangerous imo.


I agree with the 8s part. My brother is a perfect example of that.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Nobody intimidates me XD


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

Sx-doms, competency types (1s, 3s, 5s), and 7s.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure what types the people who have intimidated me in the past were, so I'm just going to go by descriptions. 

1s (well probably more SO and SX 1s) could be intimidating if feel like I have to constantly walk on eggshells not to be judged by them. 2s and 3s could be intimidating if they act like they are better than me. An unhealthy SX 6 might be scary if I fear that something I might say could set them off. 8 is a type that I don't really relate to in general and I'd probably be really afraid of unhealthy 8s.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

*Type 9:* @_Figure_ I never really would have though of 9s being intimidating, but now that you mention it, my assistant manager at my old job really was. He was literally a bear of a man, 6'2+, and probably had twice my mass. I at first thought he was an 8w9 because he was very blunt, but he was just an ISTP... Anyways, it was really hard to guess what he was thinking, and when he felt ignored or oppressed he was very frustrating to deal with and sometimes even a little scary. 

At those times, he would suddenly turn on you and resort to bullying people to do what he wanted, and would dish out the insults with abandon. Although he was technically skilled he was not a great communicator, so it would amount to him not telling people what to do, and then getting angry at them for not doing what he didn't tell them to do. For the most part he was fun to be around, but when he was on tilt he was incredibly toxic and unpredictable.

*8w7:* Besides that, I would say that sadistic 8w7s are legitimately scary. I get along with 8s and esp 8w9s better than most types in general, but I've known a few 8w7s who were extremely aggressive and basically would constantly challenge people directly. I had a friend who would physically bully people and organize groups of kids to "jump" people. Another once challenged an entire high school class that he would kick their ass if they did X (can't remember), in front of the teacher and all. One of them ended up in prison, another working at a hedge fund... go figure. 

Also, an 8w7 girl I was interested in would go completely nuts whenever she would organize things in our university class. She would send mass e-mails in all caps every ten minutes so that people who meet her self-imposed deadline! It definitely tested my attraction to her. >_<
*
7w8:* As well, I would say 7w8s are intimidating in the same vein as 8w7s, as, especially the MBTI thinking types often have no qualms screwing with and/or hurting people for their own pleasure. Although the 7w8s seem less dangerous and more playful, the result is often the same - people having their boundaries trampled on just for their amusement. I remember I chose a cheetah to represent 7w8s in an animal thread here, and I think the analogy stands - people who like to play with their unwitting prey.
*
Type 5:* In a very different vein, I would say I am intimidated by ambitious type 5s. I like to think of myself as pretty smart and quite intellectually active, ambitious, but when I encounter some type 5s I get mini-existential crises. Their natural tendency to conquer the world through understanding means that my knowledge often seems to pale in comparison to theirs. I study and self-learn when I feel like it, which is sometimes. Type fives learn as an overarching strategy to succeed in life, so all the time. I did well in a class recently, and felt like I was on top of the material in general. But this type 5 INTP in the front row would always ask the prof these next level questions which I would never have thought of. While I would learn the material and be comfortable sitting on it, this guy was constantly questioning the assumptions of the class and extrapolating what their conclusions meant, how they might be applied. It was pretty disheartening, and reminded me of my competitive nature which I often deny.

Also, I mean, just think of the Elon Musk type: constantly scheming, planning, and executing successfully. There's just something scary to me about someone who can make the vision in their head a reality, somehow. It seems like a power that is beyond what humans should be capable of.


----------



## p55carroll (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm a Six; all types can intimidate me. ;-)

But then again, I've got my shield and sword, so I can usually give as well as I get.


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

o0india0o said:


> I find Enneagram types: 8, 5, and (sometimes) 1 most intimidating.
> 
> I've noticed I've almost listed out the Competency Triad;; so something about the Competency Triad is intimidating to me. :laughing:



Be afraid, be very afraid.  


*Type 5 Intellectualism |||||||||||||||||||| 90%
Type 1 Orderliness |||||||||||||||||||| 82% 
Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||||||||| 70%
Type 3 Image Focus |||||||||||||||| 62%
*Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||| 58% 
Type 6 Security Focus |||||||||||||| 54% 
Type 4 Individualism |||||||||||| 50% 
Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||||| 46% 
Type 2 Helpfulness |||||| 30%


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

strawberryfields4ever said:


> I had a classmate in college a girl that was an 1, the miss perfect, and once she just stared at me, and she get closer just to buttoning my sweater and then said "Yes, now you look right". And then she walked away. I was petrified in fear.
> I think I've never met an 8 before, but people say they are sort of powerful.


Ah shit, I've definitely done this in the past, and still do a little (though I've taught myself to keep my hands to myself for the most part). I'm pretty sorry. I've definitely straightened people's clothes and still have a habit of doing it to my close friends when we're idle or getting ready - brush their hair out of their faces, unbutton collars that are too far buttoned up, pick off fluff, rearrange scarves.

Agreed on the ambitious 5s. They can make you feel very small.

I have a problem with 8s and 8-wings. While other types can be unintentionally disconcerting, 8s practice power play and I fucking hate it (2s too, and some 5w6s). I'm no good at it at all - in some ways I am very brave, but in most I am very timid - so I know I'll always lose.

My housemate is likely a, sp/sx 9w8 when I think about it, and every conversation with him is a fucking battle he has to win. That's something on its own when it comes to conversations about rent, who cleans the house, etc but when the conversation is "Hey, how are you?" it's an entirely other level.

F: Hey, how are you?
HM: *Fine.* You.
F: Uh okay yeah I organized the launch with Sarah today, it's going pretty good.
HM: *Cool.*
F: How about you...?
HM: Yeah. *Fine.*
_Fawning slinks off to his room to hide, leaving HouseMate free reign of TV, lounge, kitchen, and outdoors._

ffs I hate it. And he always slams the damn doors.

Similarly, the aggressive streak in the sx-dom 7w8 formerly a close friend was fucking terrifying. It's like a shiver that runs through his body. While he was more inclined to lie/avoid unpleasant things, I always felt there was potential for him to lash out and cause some real harm, and it frightened me so much I struggled to ever speak against him.


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

I went through the whole thread and I am surprised how often 5s are described as intimidating. (but I can understand the reasoning behind the clams)


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

OK I'm going to speak on this as an 8 which apparently about 1/3 of people here find intimidating due to how "loud" and "brash" we supposedly are.

I just think that's so funny because most people have gotten annoyed with me for being too quiet and withdrawn. Believe it. Not saying all 8s are that way. Just that I am.

This may be the self-underestimation of my 9-wing talking, but I have a hard time thinking anyone could actually find me intimidating, unless it's by virtue of the fact that I'm being taciturn and not interacting in more socially-acceptable "bubbly" manner. I'm rather severe. This, apparently, scares the shit out of some (American) people because it makes them feel awkward, but they should know that my inner experience is of feeling this awkward around people all the time.

Most of the time, it's as another user said--people think I have some sort of mental problem if I get upset or make threats or something. They _laugh_ at me. They think I'm atavistic. Some members of my own family kept trying to have me institutionalized as a teen. For all they portray 8s as being these awe-inducing sorts you don't want to piss off, I find people don't tend to take it very seriously if I _do_ get angry or freak out, except perhaps in thinking I'm a huge embarrassment who should be put away.

OK, I'll end my second episode of slow forum suicide now, but I do have to be honest about that. Do with my testimony what you will.

---

*In response to the original question*, I don't find one type to be phenomenally scary above all others. I especially haven't found that instinctual stacking matters. That's silly talk. I have, however, had truly upsetting interactions with a wide variety of the types.

1 - Possibly the most intimidating person I ever met was likely an ESTJ 1. Could have been a 3 I guess. She was absurdly spoiled and would basically flip her shit if one little thing was out of order. Like as in shouting criticisms at you and foaming until you did what she wanted. She was also the most physically and psychically intrusive human being I have ever met, by a rather large margin. I'm sorry to say she went on to become a super-model and now has a fabulous time living the high life, because she basically deserves to be living in a hole.

2 - I have known some brilliant 2s in my time, as well as some truly scary head-cases. One was a 2w1 who everyone called "Mom". I was told this was "in a good way" (and it often was), but it was also the stereotype of the nagging mother. Eventually, her presence became a weight around my neck--constant imposition to pick on you about some irrelevant detail no one else even notices. A second 2 I met was a true sociopath who actually tried to manipulate me through the use of insults, then physically dumped me in another city for "insulting his hospitality" (which I wasn't even doing).

4 - I think I once referenced knowing a scary 4. She had a very powerful and deliberate presence. Was scared to approach. It may have all been affected, but it was pretty convincing.

6 - No specific examples to comment on, but I find that many lower-average CPs can just act so mean and so cutting over things so minor, you always slightly wonder if they're going to stab you or something. I find the intimidation thing they do actually works, or at least I take them more seriously than people seem to take me. Maybe I'm just the idiot here seeing as no one else has mentioned CP 6. But I think their defense of "intimidation" works well.

9 - Let's just say when they go bad, they go _really_ bad. Like I've pissed an unhealthy one off seriously in the past, and I literally wasn't sure I was going to survive the 5-minute outpouring of rage. The attack was physical, brutal, uncontrollable, and completely unwarranted. I agree with what @Figure said, too, it's all true. This particular 9 forgot about it 5 minutes later and is one of the coldest, hardest human beings I know. More so than even I could ever hope to be, even at my very unhealthiest (and yes, I've been down to the unhealthy levels).

Well that's all I got for now. Most of the people I mentioned, of course, were / are low-average, even truly unhealthy, so take that into account.


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

*shrug* Everyone intimidates me. Even the fours I know think I'm too sensitive. They're just jealous though.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Type 8, even though their drive and motivation isn't inherently scary, they can sometimes come off as intimidating and aggressive. But none of the types really scare me, obviously depends on the individual, I don't think enneagram is a good way to assess that either. It would be easier to say which MBTI type is scarier, because that looks at the cognitive functions, and not what drives us/what we fear.


----------



## Starlorn (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm not really intimidated by any type; most of the common types people seem intimidated by I've gotten along decently with in the past. This includes type Eights (which I enjoy and can usually match with quite easily), and CP type Sixes. (like my younger brother), which appear to be some of the more common 'intimidating' ones?


The only types and situations that make me overly uncomfortable is Unhealthy Twos and Threes. This is because I have a pretty large chunk of almost chronically Unhealthy Twos in my family and they can be horrible; and a couple of Commonly-Unhealthy Threes that sometimes make family life difficult.


Of course I can't really say anything about other folks being unhealthy, when I spend a goodly amount of time fighting my own Ill-Health.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

*7s** 7s* *7*s *7s*

I would say nearly all the people who intimidate me have at least strong 7 influence
And it's funny because I relate a lot to the type...I have even considered it really strongly as core. 

I feel more judged and...dismissed by 7s than I do by 1s or 6s, I get this smooth metallic flowing personality that's burning like the sun and...I can't keep up, 7s almost invariably make me feel boring and like if I'm not entertaining them, they're going to pretend I don't exist

And actually...I become more boring around 7s because I often get this sense like they've called dibs on being the fun one so any natural impulse is checked by 'well, they're going to be thinking of the activity anyway' plus a fear of 'that's probably stupid anyways'

And even though lots of 7s are into dumb and nerdy things and like to get excited about them I feel most scared around them of revealing dumb or nerdy things about myself, always feel like it'll be swept away as being naive and childish, something I often feel around 7s

That's part of it, actually, a lot of 7s make me feel really patronized, like the things I say are childishly charming, except they're joking about it being charming, and they're just kinda deeply annoyed for some ununderstanable reason

And a lot of 7s just seem to really not like me for something like the above, and specifically me, I say things and I can literally see them tabling their hate for the moment, don't get that for other types like that

And it's not like I don't like the 7s, I do but from a distance because I never feel like I can breathe in the same room as them. 

__________________

Other types:

1 - yeah, I take badly to criticism so  and I tend to really respect opinions of 1s too, so other types might have a problem with me and it feels like maybe they're a jerk or there was a misunderstanding or just like it's something I'll get over easier for whatever reason, 1s whenever I know them I literally daydream about them thinking well of me so I feel like constant disappointment lol

2 - not really, some when they have the über-social Fe bright-as-the-sun-ness but even then it's less like intimidation and more like annoyance/having to deal with person

3 - not really

4 - sometimes when they get eggshelly

5 - don't know any 5s, I'd guess a little, I don't put much stock in my intellect so it's not the same power battle

6 - yes but I think it has a lot to do with the 7 wing in a lot of cases
The cp6 thing makes me laugh so not _really_, there can be a moment of 'oh no what did I do am I the worst' when a strange cp6 suddenly comes at me for something but it's not really lasting intimidation, just my natural antipathy to being criticized out of nowhere...1s make that feeling last, with 6s it turns into something that feels like a game to me

8 - don't know any, I'd guess to some extent yes but I don't tend to find direct aggression that intimidating, their large social presence might be though 

9 - yes and no, indifference can be intimidating in a way and 9s can make me feel like they're winning even though logically and morally and in every possible other way I have the upper hand, there's a certain deep-seated smugness
But in general I feel comfortable with 9s


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

People don't intimidate me. I can think of enneagram types which tend to rub me the wrong way, but 'intimidation' is not a word I'd use to describe any of these feelings. Annoying is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Honestly, anyone with high 3 or 8.

I feel myself more wanting to become more competitive around them.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm not very easily intimidated, but when I am, the reason is usually that somebody really invades my personal space. 

I guess Twos would be most likely to do that? Unless I'm in very serious trouble, I really feel uncomfortable if somebody tries to help me without me asking first.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I don’t get intimidated easily but I’d say those of the assertive triad (3, 7, and 8) are the most intimidating - at least I’m the sense they make me feel small.


----------



## Zaitzev (Nov 26, 2017)

None so far. I remember my friends get a shiver down their spine every time we've English class because our lecturer is intimidating and also an emotional manipulator. But it hardly registers to me. In fact, I spend most of the time fighting back so she can't control us. Honestly if I were to meet these people again I might actually punch them in the face. Intimidating isn't the right word, annoying is.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh boy as a type 2 this thread was eye opening to read through and it’s given me a lot to think about. I can’t relate to a lot of the issues mentioned but unfortunately I also can’t deny that I see potential for some of the problems mentioned. 

As for intimidating, I’m still figuring out enneagram so I can’t say for sure. I think 9 & 3, but that’s based off of me assuming types for 2 people in my life. Only 2 friends that I know their enneagram types irl and they are an 8 & 1. Prob my favorite types. I like the inquisitiveness of 5 & fun of 7.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

To be honest its more the health level of the person than the type. Any type can have its own flavor of intimation like saying that whats the best RPG Dragon Age, Mass Effect,WOW or Witcher all are equally good but in different ways and its the same with intimidation. But overall I have been scared the most by angry 1s, pissed off 2s as they can create problems when unhealthy and CP 6s.


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Female 7's intimate me. My kryptonite. I go toward like a bleating baby goat.


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

1s I think. There's something like an evil overlord, moral dictator, lurking beneath their straightarrow facade. 8s are more like good fun challengers than a real threat.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

8s are the only type that genuinely intimidate me. 

They, like me, are one of the more aggressive, energetic types. However, their energy is a powerful, grounded physical energy that commands respect, while my energy is flighty, heady and commands attention but not respect. So immediately we can see that I am more of a "little shit" character.
Eights are not apt to tolerate this, and soon I can find myself accidentally overstepping their anger thresholds by saying something that inflames their sensitivities. This seems to be a totally random occurrence to me and I cannot predict what will cross that line.
Eights, when angered, are prone to eviscerate physically and/or verbally. I do not want to be eviscerated, therefore I find myself curtailing parts of me only around Eights in an attempt to not offend them.


----------



## Lala999 (Sep 28, 2018)

The gut types

Mostly type 8, I tend to avoid them lol

Type 1, when they release their oppressed anger, it never happened toward me, but I saw that happening to people infront of me, & that was terrifying

Type 9, there detachement when they're done with everything, and the very rare anger moments, I think it's because they're super friendly and child like, so when they lose it, it's just scarry...


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Those serious, reserved 8w9s are the only ones I may find intimidating.

Then again, I like it 


I was surprised to read how many people find 5s, "triple competency" types and the Elon Musks of the world intimidating. I find them relaxing. I'm relieved someone is 'on it'. It's people not doing advancing stuff that frightens/frustrates me (no surprise since I'm a learns-something-everyday, go go go, 513 myself).

I was amused to read about 1s who have a habit of fixing people's clothes. All this time I thought that random girl who slowly fixed my collar at a club (complete with an affectionate 'there, all done' lingering pat on my shoulder) wanted me to fuck her, lol. The random things you learn on PerC...

Agreeing with others that unhealthy 2s can be overwhelming and unhealthy 9s can be quite the surprise at volcanic times. Unhealthy 3s and 7s never bother me (I seem to have more a 'okay children, here's what we're going to do' response to them). Unhealthy 1s & 6s can be annoying, like a small dog barking (but just as easily ignored). I understand unhealthy 5s & 4s too well to feel anything other than sympathy for them.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Unhealthy 2s, 5s, 8s and 9s

2s can be very manipulative. I know a person who once was a VERY unhealthy 2 and she was batshit insane. Threatening to burn down houses, spreading lies, stealing and putting the blame on others etc etc. Just basically creating complete chaos and a web of lies. Fucking scary.

5s for the very cold calculated demeanor.

8s for see below. And frankly, if you don't find an 8 intimidating you haven't met a real one of average levels and below. Or you're a psychopath devoid of human emotions - or you're an 8 lmao



banane_wane said:


> 8s are the only type that genuinely intimidate me.
> 
> They, like me, are one of the more aggressive, energetic types. However, their energy is a powerful, grounded physical energy that commands respect, while my energy is flighty, heady and commands attention but not respect. So immediately we can see that I am more of a "little shit" character.
> Eights are not apt to tolerate this, and soon I can find myself accidentally overstepping their anger thresholds by saying something that inflames their sensitivities. This seems to be a totally random occurrence to me and I cannot predict what will cross that line.
> Eights, when angered, are prone to eviscerate physically and/or verbally. I do not want to be eviscerated, therefore I find myself curtailing parts of me only around Eights in an attempt to not offend them.


9s for that detachment.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

sevens (7w8), ones (1w9), eights (8w7) in this order


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Moralistically, 1s 

Socially, 2s 

Egotistically, 3s

Emotionally, 4s

Intellectually, 5s 

Reactively, 6s

Energetically, 7s

Physically, 8s

Spiritually, 9s

But unhealthy 2s, 3s, Sx 4s, can be very bad in very similar ways, usually manipulative. Also, counter-phobic 6s and 8s can be very intimidating. Some 5s I feel are way too emotionally distant and obsessively information-focused, that it gets overwhelming for me


----------



## Spiritwalker86 (Sep 11, 2017)

Dare said:


> Unhealthy 1s & 6s can be annoying, like a small dog barking (but just as easily ignored).


Maybe you've never met an average/unhealthy SX 1. I am not easily intimidated or scared, but I have to admit that when a SX 1 releases his/her hyper-compressed incredible amount of rage in that "nuka-bomb" style, the first thing that always comes to my mind is calling an exorcist for help, and I'm an atheist. 
Compared to that, even an extremely angry 8 or CP 6 looks like a puppy.


But if I'd have to say who really intimidates me the most, well.. I'd say those ultra-polished people sporting that salesman-style exagerrated ultra-wide, ultra-perfect, ultra-fake smile. They give me the fucking creeps. Probably 1s or 3s, I don't know.


----------

